# Brushing Teeth?



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

So, on our last wellness visit to the vet, she gave Brillo and I a sample of toothpaste. She said that you don't brush their teeth per-se...but let them nibble a little bit off a q-tip. It's suppose to reduce plaque build-up and improve a hedgies oral health. So, I'm just curious if anyone else has attempted this? I gave Brillo a tiny dollop on a q-tip after his bath and he loved it (I made sure he didn't actually bite the q-tip, just the paste). Here's a picture of the sample:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

They gave that same stuff to my cat once... it never ended well for anyone involved.
When we brought Amelia in, they just told us that the hard food should keep her teeth clean (but then again, we brought her to the vet when she had no teethies...).


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha, :lol: so true. My mum's dogs HATE having their teeth brushed. I figure if Brillo likes it, it can't hurt- maybe prevent tooth injury? From what I can tell, there are no milk products (just lactoperoxidase which is an enzyme, not the sugar that upsets hedgie tummies).


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I know there was another user on here who was giving her hedgie some cat toothpaste on mealies for her bad teeth...I wanna say it was Snufflepuff? I have a horrible memory, though. :lol: I wouldn't think it would hurt at all, so no harm in trying!


----------

